# What kind of dog food do you feed?



## Cpc1972

Did you mean to make a poll.

Chloe is on nutro lamb and rice large breed puppy. She loves it and her coat is really nice. Jake always had a nice coat and liked it to.


----------



## retrieverbear

Cpc1972 said:


> Did you mean to make a poll.
> 
> Chloe is on nutro lamb and rice large breed puppy. She loves it and her coat is really nice. Jake always had a nice coat and liked it to.


Yes, but wasn't sure if that was the right way to go about it. I realize that there are many other brands out there but these seem to be discussed a lot...


----------



## GoldenCamper

I voted for Fromm as my particular dog thrives on it. Small family owned company with no recalls to my knowledge.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

My two are eating Purina Pro Plan for Sensitive Skin and Stomach. They've been eating it for over four years and doing very well on it.


----------



## The life of Piper

I feed piper blue buffalo.


----------



## Brave

Bear is eating Pro Plan chicken and rice. 

Gypsy is eating Nutro Puppy.


----------



## Daisy123

Daisy eats Now Fresh Senior. She loves it! I am going to feed my new puppy Now Fresh Large Breed Puppy. Does anyone else feed this to their dog?





Free trial (you can select which type of food to try) 

Free Trial Bag of Pet Food | Petcurean


----------



## Swampcollie

None of the above.


----------



## janababy

Buddy eats TLC dog food.


----------



## dmg1983

Lucy (7 months) eats Taste of The Wild puppy, she doesn't like it that much and eats it slowly throughout the day as opposed to eating it in one sitting when I put it out.
I have changed from Hills Science plan large breed puppy because I read it's bad for weight management and we have to be careful of her weight. 
My choices are limited in Peru and taste of the wild seems to be the best brand I can get here.


----------



## snoskr

*What kind of Dog Food*

We like Wellness large breed for puppies


----------



## dmg1983

dmg1983 said:


> Lucy (7 months) eats Taste of The Wild puppy, she doesn't like it that much and eats it slowly throughout the day as opposed to eating it in one sitting when I put it out.
> I have changed from Hills Science plan large breed puppy because I read it's bad for weight management and we have to be careful of her weight.
> My choices are limited in Peru and taste of the wild seems to be the best brand I can get here.


We have now changed to Hills Prescription Diet Mobility on the recommendation of the vet because of Lucy's hip issues. She likes it but it is making her poops much larger in volume and she is eating 3 cups of it as opposed to 4 cups of taste of the wild (sorry if that is TMI:uhoh


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb

At this point, Summit will eat only Orijen and Acana Singles Pork right away without a protest. Jet will eat anything and everything.


----------



## snoskr

We feed our Golden pups Wellness large breed puppy


----------



## ktkins7

Ella gets a combination of Nature's Variety Raw for breakfast and either Acana or Orijen for dinner. Found that this is what works best for her between the combination of my picky eater loving it and she is thriving on it. Other brands she would either end up with potty issues or she would just pick at it. I rotate proteins with both the raw and the dry when I buy bags and she eats each one right away, no more food sitting in the dish.


----------



## 4goldengirls

My three get Eagle Pack Dry.


----------



## cgriffin

Pro Plan Focus Sensitive Skin and Stomach


----------



## brainisfree

somonlu yu öneririm


----------



## Jesse'sGirl7407

I've changed up Charlie's food quite a bit over the years...he seems to have no problem transitioning and I think it's good for him to get a variety of proteins and flavors. Charlie is THIN, always has been. In the summer when we are more active, I feed him Native which is a brand made for hunting and working dogs. During the colder months I usually feed Fromm or American Natural Premium. I live in Wisconsin and both of those brands are made in the state and have never had a recall.


----------



## sfgoldenlover

Finn has Taste of the wild bison flavor


----------



## tennessee_rose

ProPlan Large Breed. He's doing great on it, never had any issues. Our vet recommended it and said its what she feeds her own dogs. Within 2 weeks of switching him to it his coat went nice and glossy and has stayed that way ever since. Even our other dog loves it and she is very picky and refuses most every other kind of food we've tried to give her. Petsmart does some pretty good sales on it.


----------



## fooby

We are planning on using Autarky Tuna, sometimes topped up with some home made goodies to make sure he's getting some extra nutrients from raw sources.


----------



## mddolson

We originally started Bella on Pro-Plan shredded chicken & rice, but she seemed fussy on it, leaving it for 2-3 days at a time.
We switched to Pro-Plan Salmon & rice, which she likes much more & it's for delicate skin, & Bella gets the occasional hot spot.

Mike D


----------



## goldensmum

Orijen 6 fish for my two - Quinn had ear/skin problems and after many trials we found this one the best as it has no grains including no potatoes - unfortunately it is expensive, trust me to get a dog with expensive tastes


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb

We're actually giving them Orijen or Acana most of the time, but on some days, their second meal consists of high-antioxidant-value beans and veggies. Plant foods contain all kinds of valuable phytonutrients, while meat has none. 

They go crazy for their beans and veggies, and then they're extra-enthusiastic about their next meat-based meal too.


----------



## Momyof3grlygrls

We feed Butterbean Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream. When we run out and I have to run to Petsmart I usually buy Natures Recipe but I see a big difference in how she gets hungry on it. She doesnt seem to get hungry when we feed her TOTW and eats at the same time every day.


----------



## murphy1

Acana Pacific......no skin issues, no scratching and the cleanest ears you've ever seen! 
It's expensive but he eats less, two cups a day. Beautiful coat too!


----------



## Kylie's Mom

We use a combination of Orijen Adult and Acana Wild Prairie for our girls. They usually have fresh fruit added for breakfast and fresh veggies for dinner.


----------



## IrisBramble

We are finishing up with what the breeder was feeding Anamaet option 24% its hard to get around here so were for now were switching to Natural Balance L.I.D. Limited Ingredients Diets Sweet Potato & Venison Dog Food for large breed all ages.


----------



## doggymom

*Dog Food*

I've read that dog food that has any kind of Rosmary in the ingredients is not good for dogs that have seizures. It could be a trigger. Anybody else know about this? I'm still researching. Tks.


----------



## kevin47881

We use grain free Kirkland turkey and potato for all of our dogs and they are healthy and look great.
Our GR is 4 months old and has been transitioned to the same food. His stool is proper, fur is shiny and he has all the energy of any well fed pup. We have six dogs (from eldest to youngest: 13 year old 85# pure bred mutt rescue, 8 year old Sheltie, 7 year old Sheltie, 3 year old Collie, 1.5 year old Sheltie and 4 month old GR) and have never, knock on wood, had a problem with any of them that can be related back to food. In fact, they are healthy as can be with the exception of the mutt having hip problems due to age.
A 35# sack of food costs about $30 at the local Costco.


----------



## danoon58

Seamus eats Orijen Large Breed Puppy and Sonny eats Orijen 6 fish. They both love it!!!!!


----------



## Panama Rob

KC was on Taste of the Wild. I will probably transition Dakota to it at some point if he does well on it.


----------



## rabernet

Noah was raised on Purina Pro Plan Large Breed Puppy, was switched to Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach, and as we are heading into dock diving season, he's being switched over to ProPlan Sport 30/20.


----------



## rotornancy

I am new to the forum and I recently lost my precious golden Lacy. I fed her OC Raw. I am getting a puppy and can't decide whether I want to feed her raw or not. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## GoldenRetrieversAlberta

Personally, I think raw is the way to go. So many more nutrients in unprocessed raw meat, organs and bones, versus kibble.

Oh, and welcome to the forum, and sorry for your loss. Our goldens are so special.


----------



## JMME

We feed Fromm for one meal and grandma Lucy's artisan freeze dried for the second. Our dogs have done really well on the two


----------



## Baileysmommydog

We cook for our girls. Brown rice, broccoli, beef (or whatever protein we have on hand). They also get apples, yogurt, bananas and carrots etc. The love snow peas and cheese is an awesome hit. We use about 1/4 cup of puppy kibble because they are pups. Our bridge girl ate this as well and lived for 11 1/2 years till a hemangiosarcoma stole her away from us. Both our girls now are loving their food and we've had very little issue with soft stools.


----------



## iforget

it is said to be true. i avoid rosemary with my epi dog altogether.


----------



## Tucker II

Hill's Healthy Advantage, Puppy large breed.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Parker16

I've been feeding my 5 month old Parker Taste of The Wild brand. We alternate between Smoked Salmon and Venison. This brand is hard to get in regular pet stores but his breeder recommended this and the ingredients are free from grains and corn so we decided to go with it. A 15 lb pound from Amazon costs $25. I also mix in 2-3 table spoons of yoghurt and cut up baby carrots or green beans in his dog 
food. I also give him raw spinach, apples, banana, mangoes and occasionally cooked white rice.


----------



## Benjixx

We feed 9 month old Benji Burns puppy he's just about to move on to the adult version. Sometimes we cook him chicken and rice and he loves apples and carrots.


----------



## -ALBUS-

Albus has been on Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy since he's eaten kibble with his litter mates at the breeders. So far we've kept him on it... seems to be doing okay.


----------



## danoon58

We feed Seamus (13 months) and Sonny (7 years) Orijen 6 Fish. Seamus ate their Large Breed Puppy food until he was a year old. We had them on Fromm but their stool wasn't firm enough.


----------



## weedrea

Brodie has been on Arden Grange for about 3 years (since he was just about 12). It's been fantastic, saw a real improvement in his joints after a couple of weeks. Before that he'd been on Iams. He gets some tinned food with it too, Lily's is his favorite...expensive, but he's worth it!


----------



## Jentobey

Is Purina healthy? Safe? I know there was a recall.



CAROLINA MOM said:


> My two are eating Purina Pro Plan for Sensitive Skin and Stomach. They've been eating it for over four years and doing very well on it.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

The Pro Plan line is safe, here is a link regarding the recall, it was voluntary. Purina recalled some wet food that did not have the recommended vitamins and minerals. 

Purina Wet Dog Food 10-oz. Tub Voluntary Recall


----------



## Cpc1972

Chloe is on the pro plan also.


----------



## Lambeau0609

I also use Taste of the wild and order mine from chewy.com


----------



## Kylie's Mom

We have stopped using Acana Wild Prairie and are using Orijen 6 fish and Orijen Adult for our girls. We left the Acana brand, when they started up the new plant in the US. We are sticking with the Canada brand Orijen, Kylie and Kenzie both love their food.

Kylie is 3 yrs now and Kenzie is 18 mo.


----------



## Olympia

We feed Annamaet Grain- Free Salcha Poulet


----------



## Altairss

Unfortunately Orijen is switching to the USA for their food plant as well. You can still get the originals in Canada but they will not be importing anymore. No one is happy and on their facebook everyone keeps asking why we can't choose to get the Canadian formula here and not have to switch.



Kylie's Mom said:


> We have stopped using Acana Wild Prairie and are using Orijen 6 fish and Orijen Adult for our girls. We left the Acana brand, when they started up the new plant in the US. We are sticking with the Canada brand Orijen, Kylie and Kenzie both love their food.
> 
> Kylie is 3 yrs now and Kenzie is 18 mo.


----------

